# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  non-standard door sizes again

## gjaqua

hello users - I am trying to learn whether there is a legal requirement for external door sizes. I'm replacing a garage roller-door with bricks plus ext door and windows, but the exisiting steel lintel doesn't quite allow enough height for the standard 2040mm door. I don't want to have to move the lintel!
Can anyone help?
thanks,
g

----------


## ringtail

Get a block door and cut to size.

----------


## Ken-67

I thought we had already answered this for you, but for your peace of mind, I have looked further. All the regulations I have checked only make reference to minimum _width._ So if you need to loose 20mm or so it will not be a problem.

----------


## gjaqua

thanks ken, I did try to look further but couldn't find any compulsory standards. I'll go ahead with building a shorter frame and trimming a door.

----------


## seriph1

keep lowering the lintel until you scrape the top your head .... then add a bit  -  or take little bits off the top of the door and test its height until it fits under the lintel  -  I need not tell you that taking it off the bottom of the door won't work, because of course it's too high at the top not bottom   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   let the flames begin  :Biggrin:

----------

